
A New Reason for Foreigners to Avoid Google and Facebook View - mastazi
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-02-07/a-new-reason-for-foreigners-to-avoid-google-and-facebook
======
justinclift
> ... the European Union wasted its time last year as it tried to establish an
> acceptable privacy standard for U.S. companies operating in Europe.

To the surprise of nobody. :/

